# M&S sunflower & pumpkin bread



## Pine Marten (Apr 8, 2016)

Someone here posted about an M&S sunflower & ??? bread recently, but I can't find the thread. 

Anyway, while shopping today we found an M&S sunflower & pumpkin sliced loaf - aha! I thought, is this what was on the forum? It has around 15 carbs per slice (as far as I could make out - the listing was 'per portion' not per slice), but we bought it and I tried a toasted slice this afternoon with a cuppa.

Results: before eating: 5.2; after 85 minutes (I forgot to do the 1 hr test []) it was 7.1; after 2 hrs it was 5.5. So not bad, and the slices are quite thick. It'll make a change from Burgen


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 8, 2016)

Ooh, i might try that. How much is it? Im married to a Yorkshire woman so cant pay more than £1.50 for a loaf.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 8, 2016)

Hmm yes, that's one of my favourites along with honey sunflower spelt loaf, approx 12g of carb per slice, lighter and makes good crispy toast


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 8, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Ooh, i might try that. How much is it? Im married to a Yorkshire woman so cant pay more than £1.50 for a loaf.


It was £1.50! And actually they had it on offer, 2 for £2.50 but as I didn't know what it was like I got only the one.


----------



## Nick Jones (Apr 8, 2016)

I think it's similar to the sunflower and honey batard they do in the cooperative.really nice.around a £1.00


----------



## GregP (Apr 8, 2016)

I had a seeded roll from M&S (called something like Pain Aux Graines) and it was bloody horrible. Like eating cardboard and razor blades


----------



## Annette (Apr 8, 2016)

GregP said:


> Like eating cardboard and razor blades


Ive never tried cardboard and razor blades. Whats their carb count?


----------



## Nick Jones (Apr 8, 2016)

Plenty of Iron I suspect


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 9, 2016)

Nick Jones said:


> I think it's similar to the sunflower and honey batard they do in the cooperative.really nice.around a £1.00



It is, that one is lovely, we don't have a Co-op sadly because theirs is delicious.

Incidentally I make my own in a bread maker, basic bread recipe with wholemeal spelt flour instead of plain flour (spelt has less impact on me than normal flour but it's not really lower carb just more complex because it's less refined), honey in place of the sugar to activate the yeast, chuck in a good few handfuls of seeds and some flax because I like it, other ingredients as normal and then bake.  It comes out much the same.  I've managed to break my 20 year old bread maker now though so M&S it is until I can afford a new one


----------



## GregP (Apr 9, 2016)

I'd bake my own, but I don't eat enough bread now to justify it. If I tried to give my hubby anything other than plastic thick white sliced I'd never hear the end of it! So Bergen, Lidl protein rolls and the occasional razor blade bread for me!


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 9, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Hmm yes, that's one of my favourites along with honey sunflower spelt loaf, approx 12g of carb per slice, lighter and makes good crispy toast


I didn't notice this one in M&S but will have a look next time we're there. We don't have a Co-op, or a big Lidl, but has anyone looked in Morrisons for any other varieties? We have a Morrisons, M&S and Waitrose all almost next to each other, and a couple of small Tescos and Sainsburys in the other direction.


----------



## Nicola16 (Apr 22, 2016)

I know I'm late to reply to the thread but I found a similar loaf in tesco called sunflower and pumpkin seed loaf. It's 13.9 g a slice! Tastes good either normally or toasted.


----------



## EmmyBuzz (Apr 29, 2016)

Hovis have got a sunflower and pumpkin seed load out, the small loaf (but the slices aren't that much smaller than burgen I don't think!) has 10.7g per slice, it was a nice change from my trusty burgen that I've been mostly eating ever since someone at work mentioned how low it was!


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi I love the brown cob low GI bread from Lidl (and I gather Aldi do similar).  Soft and moist inside with bits of pumpkin seed etc.  Lovely.


----------

